# My Corgi Molly



## corgi owner (May 8, 2010)

Molly insists on washing the kitchen floor every day.


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

Ha! I have the same dog washers!! Mine also save some and dribble right into the living room........


----------

